# layer or mix substrate?



## djwagz (Aug 1, 2012)

I have already put gravel and a few fish in my 75g.

decided I'm going to try some substrate for plants.

will probably go with eco or fluorite.

question. Should I layer it with eco on bottom and put the gravel back on top?
How deep on each?

or since it will be a ton easier. can I just mix it with the current medium size gravel?

Thank you for any input


----------



## djwagz (Aug 1, 2012)

would one 20lb bag be enough mixed in or would I need more. Could I get away with just fertilizer instead. I had no idea substrate was so expensive.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would pull out some of your current gravel and just lay the Eco on top. Flourite will make a mess, Eco you can drop right in without rinsing. I would say at least 2, if not 3, bags will do.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a 20 G. Long that I made into a planted tank. For this size, I only needed 1 bag of Eco. I already had about an 1 inch or so of gravel in the tank. I added the Eco and mixed the two as completely as I could by finger combing, then planted. It has worked out beautifully; my plants grow like crazy. I do also use Flourish and Flourish Excel. BTW, this is what was directed on the Eco bag.


----------



## djwagz (Aug 1, 2012)

Did some surfing and ran into mineralized topsoil which didn't seem to hard to make. anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

djwagz said:


> would one 20lb bag be enough mixed in or would I need more. Could I get away with just fertilizer instead. *I had no idea substrate was so expensive*.


that's the reason I use:

1) peat moss (1'x1'x3' plastic wrpped bale $12)

2) play sand (50 pound bag $3)

3) pro choice select (red baked clay for baseball infields $8 for 40 pound bag)

I use the layering to the sand traps the peat moss prevent the initial mess.

In the past I have mixed sand and peat or just used sand. Filling the tank the adding plants resulted in an extremely cloudy tank initially. But then almost totally clear two day later with my no circulation setups.

so I guess you could use wither layering or mixing. 


My .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

All of that is more than what one bag of Eco costs and you have no mess and nothing leftover.

Petco.com sells Eco-complete for less than $17 and if you spend $50 (easy to do with other items) shipping is free.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> All of that is more than what one bag of Eco costs and you have no mess and nothing leftover.
> 
> Petco sells Eco-complete for less than $17 and if you spend $50 (easy to do with other items) shipping is free.


true enough

but I have lotsa stuff left over for the yard. *old dude

my .02


----------



## djwagz (Aug 1, 2012)

*can I add soil/clay or peat/clay diy mix to an already set up tank?*

planned plants:

varied Anubias, a couple different swords, a Cryptocoryne or two, ferns, Fissidens for floor, varieties of liverwort and Nymphaeaceae. Haven't decided on exact specimens. Do I need to be more specific?

Tank is already cycling with a dozen neons, plants and some dw. Is it near impossible to add a soil/clay diy substrate or one with peat. would it just be a disaster if I raked the gravel to one side after taking out plants/wood and added substrate and then repeated on other side. would it just be all in the water and is more mess than Its worth. could I use the eco complete that way if i spent the money.

or is my best bet to hook up my new lighting when it arrives and try fert tabs and flourish.


----------



## djwagz (Aug 1, 2012)

*can I add a soil/clay peat/clay mix to an already set up tank?*

planned plants:

varied Anubias, a couple different swords, a Cryptocoryne or two, ferns, Fissidens for floor, varieties of liverwort and Nymphaeaceae. Haven't decided on exact specimens. Do I need to be more specific?

Tank is already cycling with a dozen neons, plants and some dw. Is it near impossible to add a soil/clay diy substrate or one with peat. would it just be a disaster if I raked the gravel to one side after taking out plants/wood and added substrate and then repeated on other side. would it just be all in the water and is more mess than Its worth. could I use the eco complete that way if i spent the money.

or is my best bet to hook up my new lighting when it arrives and try fert tabs and flourish.


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: can I add a soil/clay peat/clay mix to an already set up tank?*

If you dont take the water out it will probably be a disaster but if you drain the tank and carefully add the soil, then very carefully add water without splashing it could go off pretty good. But be prepared for your fish to live in a bucket or other tank if you have one.

Plants will probably do a lot better.


----------

